# Breeders confised?



## jpdaballa (Oct 28, 2006)

My reds had babies in a 55gal. there were plants along the entire front, and a black background around the back and sides. I had a huge rock in there to make territories but I took it out. Is that why they aren't breeding anymore?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd imagine if you changed the environment on them, it would disrupt their normal activities for a while.


----------



## jpdaballa (Oct 28, 2006)

I put the rock back, they are sooo bloated, but I don't know what to do. If the fish is pregnant, will it lay eggs or is a miscarriage possible?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

not sure if it is even possible for a misscarrage since the eggs arnt fertilized untill they are laid so pretty much they should be fertile if they are laid and fertilized by the male so as long as the unfertilized ones (develop fungus) dont infect the other eggs they will be fine


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

An egglayer having a miscarriage... never heard of it since they're egglayers and not livebearers. If the fish is in fact pregnant, she may lay eggs if she pairs up with one of the males and does the dance, I call it the dance. Is she really pregnant though? Or does she just have a bad case of gas? lol. Squeeze her and find out. haha. I'm just kidding, don't squeeze her.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

StryfeMP said:


> An egglayer having a miscarriage... never heard of it since they're egglayers and not livebearers. If the fish is in fact pregnant, she may lay eggs if she pairs up with one of the males and does the dance, I call it the dance. Is she really pregnant though? Or does she just have a bad case of gas? lol. Squeeze her and find out. haha. I'm just kidding, don't squeeze her.


If you're going to state the impossibility of a miscarriage as they're egglayers, you should also kow that they are unable to be pregnant as well.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

I stand corrected.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Sorry, man, I had to do it. Glad you took it well!


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

no doubt


----------

